# Indexable insert /tool holder chart



## Tin Falcon (Dec 8, 2007)

Here is the link to the 13 page ANSI standard for indexable inserts and tool holders.Whoops a closer look and this only covers boring bars. still good info but not as complete as I first thought. . 
www.ccpa.org/pdf/B212_18.pdf
Tin


----------

